# Slate over Glass Turkey Call [must see]



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

Professionally stabilized Redwood Burl. Folks, this call is so sweet, great break-over yelps, purrs, clucks, cuts oh heck.....it does it all.

$45 and I'll pay the postage. Striker and conditioning pad included. Stand is not. Please send a personal message if interested.


----------

